# Voting and the Electoral Register



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Our village's Muchtar has just died and apparently there has to be an election. I was just wondering, does anyone know how we get put on the electoral register?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Our village's Muchtar has just died and apparently there has to be an election. I was just wondering, does anyone know how we get put on the electoral register?


If have found out about voting. If you have been on the UK Electoral Register in the last 15 years and you move abroad within the EU and retain UK Citizen status, you are entitled to continue to vote in UK Parliamentary and EU elections. Just go to the About My Vote website and register. You can vote by post, by proxy or in person if you happen to be in the UK on voting day.

I gather that you need a Cypriot ID card to vote here and, by the sound of it you need to have been in Cyprus for five years to be able to vote in local elections here. But I am not 100% sure about that so if you know different please let me know.


----------

